# Web based or App for Battery Life purpose...



## theFOoL (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi guys,

I got to thinking what if one just used Mobile Web Based Sites such as Facebook, Instagram, Etc. And just not install the Apps from the Play-Store? Just use the default (which is what I'm doing to type this) browser or your browser of choice from the play store. Do apps waste battery or does the browser waste more...


----------



## Vya Domus (Oct 25, 2019)

Pretty sure the browser consumes may more power.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Oct 25, 2019)

It would depend on how buggy the app/wrapper is.  Run each for a set period of time then just compare power usage with your phone's internal tracking or an app like Accubattery.


----------



## moproblems99 (Oct 25, 2019)

If you close the browser tab when you are done it shouldn't consume background power like a native app could (such as Instagram).  That said, they typically don't use much background power unless it is trashly written.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 27, 2019)

Ah good to hear. Just a quick question that was all   I mean I have the S8+ and I use Instagram, Facebook as my social and course SAMSUNG Browser for my Forums

Just to note Accubattery uses more battery so it's best to use the settings monitor from time to time


----------



## JovHinner123 (Nov 9, 2019)

I do this but more to save space or keep myself from using Facebook too much.


----------



## EricaR (Aug 14, 2020)

In my opinion, apps consume the more..Because, they are always awake and anonymously running background.BTW, when surfing online connected to mobile data, the device uses more battery than WiFi. If someone is  worrying abut your device's battery life, Deep Sleep Battery Saver (Xposed Module) is a good solution but need root access. It prevents  Facebook, Google Service, etc running when deep sleep mode on. If device is non-root, these kind of apps and tweaks can be used with the help of Virtual Xposed (https://virtualxposed.org/ )


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 17, 2020)

good apps dont use background power. on android you can go and check in your battery settings how long an app was awake in the background.

i used to hate samsungs before their one ui thing came around, but now i really dig the useful features which they offer by default like killing apps that use too much battery in the background, and having the manual option to select such apps to kill.
if i find any app that consumes a lot of power i send a very kind word to the developers


----------

